# First Loser!



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I entered a local car show up town over the weekend and ended up with runner up in my class. The last show I went to I entered it into the stock class and after the judges were finished with my car I asked them were I lost any points so I could do better at the next show. They both told me I would never win in the stock class because of the Cragar wheels, the K&N air filters and the aftermarket am/fm cassette player. They said I was close to winning the stock class, but it just wasn`t going to happen with the Cragars. So this time I entered it into the `64-67 modified class and faired alittle better. Next weekend there`s a huge car show in Pardeeville which I`m sure I won`t win anything (just too many nice cars!!) and the weekend after another in a town close by I might try my luck. I`ve been going to the shows for a couple years and this is the first thing I`ve won. pretty happy about it, even if I was just the first loser!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations! No surprise you did well, though: Blue Charcoal is the BEST color for a '65.....everybody knows THAT!!!


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

so trade me your wheels for my rallys,,:rofl:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Keep the Cragers, to hell with the awards the car looks tuffer with them..I believe most of those shows are filled with judges that have close friends with the winning cars anyway...where are you located?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

After you get that first trophy, who cares after that. I still enter a lot of shows b/c I know the money is going to charity. Don't need a bunch of dust collectors taking up shelf space.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

teamwoody72 said:


> Keep the Cragers, to hell with the awards the car looks tuffer with them..I believe most of those shows are filled with judges that have close friends with the winning cars anyway...where are you located?


Ain`t that the truth! 

South Central Wisconsin.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw a GTO just like yours in the south suburbs of Chicago.... How many of those cars are still around?


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*so true*



SANDU002 said:


> After you get that first trophy, who cares after that. I still enter a lot of shows b/c I know the money is going to charity. Don't need a bunch of dust collectors taking up shelf space.




You are right bill i feel the same way.

kenny


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I was surprised at how many guys actually don`t have their cars judged. One guy with a `63 Vette which was just spotless started loading up his gear and started pulling out right when they were going to hand the trophies out and I asked him aren`t you going to wait to see if you got one??
"I don`t let these guys judge my car" he said. "They don`t know what they`re looking at!"
I feel better now knowing why I won`t win the stock class, and I don`t expect to win competing against the guys with the blowers and full cages and custom paint in the modified class, so I`m not so disappointed afterwords. It`s fun just to look at the other GTOs and nice cars.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's all about enjoying the hobby in your own way. Sounds like the guy in the Vette is pissed off about prior experiences. The way to go about it is the way you did: enjoy the day, and if you get a prize, great. If not, you still got to have a nice day and see lots of neat cars, etc.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> It's all about enjoying the hobby in your own way. Sounds like the guy in the Vette is pissed off about prior experiences. The way to go about it is the way you did: enjoy the day, and if you get a prize, great. If not, you still got to have a nice day and see lots of neat cars, etc.


:agree
Plus, I get to drive home in the coolest car there!  :cool


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agree:agree:agree

...especially about the the color and the cragers.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> Plus, I get to drive home in the coolest car there!  :cool


I agree with geeteeohguy and the others: It's your car, enjoy it as you see fit. The heck with having someone else "rate" your car. I could care less about trophies, although it is great that you won a trophy and the work you did on your ride absolutely shows through. I still like the big smile it puts on my face every weekend when I take it out for a ride. I never realized how much fun the four-speed tranny was until I revisted my youth with this car.


----------

